# Awesome video



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2008)

I posted this on the beg thread but it is a neat video So i'll post it here for you guys that don't visit there. How many of these old cars and things do you remember. Turn your sound on.

http://thefiftiesandsixties.com/CarsWeDrove.htm


----------

